# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  أسئلة وأجوبة  في القانون التجاري

## هيثم الفقى

ضعي علامة صح أو خطأ أمام العبارات التالية : 
1. الاختصاص النوعي تحديد مكان المحكمة المختصة خطأ
2. التضامن هو اتحاد الدائنين في استيفاء حقوقهم من المدينين خطأ
اتحاد المدينين في سداد ديون المستحق عليه 
3. يستعين القاضي عند نظره للدعوى بالأحكام القضائية السابقة كمصدر رئيسي ملزم خطأ مفسر وتفسيري مكمل 
4. يتم الاعذار في المسائل التجارية بمجرد خطاب عادي صح
5. يمتنع على القاضي في جميع الأحوال إعطاء مهلة قضائية في النزاع التجاري خطأ إلا إذا أثبت المدين أنه كان متعثر 
6. يرتكز القانون التجاري على مبدأ حرية الإثبات صح
7. أسند النظام السعودي لديوان المظالم ( الدوائر التجارية ) الفصل في المنازعات التجارية صح
8. يفترض التضامن بين المدينين بدين مدني ولا يفترض في التجاري الذي يشترط فيه وجود نص أو اتفاق يقدره خطأ العكس صحيح 
9. تعتبر أعمال البنوك والصرافة من الأعمال التجارية بالتبعية خطأ
التجارية المنفردة 
10. تعتبر عمليات البيع بالمزاد العلني أو الاستيداع تجارية حتى لو تمت مرة واحدة سواء القائم بها محترف أو غير محترف خطأ
المشروعات التجارية يشترط التكرار والاحتراف 
11. تعتبر الأعمال المتعلقة بسفن النزهة تجارية خطأ
12. يقصد بالاعذار اتحاد الدائنين في استيفاء حقوقهم من المدينين خطأ
13. يعتبر القضاء مصدر ملزم يجب الأخذ به عند إصدار الحكم خطأ
14. يجب أن يتم الاعذار في المسائل التجارية بالطرق الرسمية خطأ


بيني حالة القضية تجارية أم مدنية : 
· ورث ولد عن أبيه محلا تجاريا أو منزل فقام على الفور ببيعه والربح فيه 
مدني لأنه ورثه والبيت عقار وليس منقول 
· استعان شخص بصديق له لنقل أغراض من مكان إلى آخر 
مدني 
· شخص استعان بأحد المهندسين لبناء مبنى مدني
· اشترى شخص أثاث لمنزل ثم قام ببيعه والربح فيه مدني
· اشترى طبيب معدات لعيادته ودفع قيمتها بكمبيالة 
تجاري لأنه في جميع الأحوال التعامل بالكمبيالة تجاري أيا كان صفة المتصرف به
· قام تاجر بشراء أغراض شخصية ودفع ثمنها بشيك 
مدني لأنه لأغراض شخصية 
· أراد شخص تغيير عملة فلجأ لصديق له وغير له العملة من باب الصداقة 
مدني لأنه ليس فيه مضاربة أو تحقيق ربح
عرفي : 
1. الأعمال المختلطة
2. السمسرة 
3. الأعمال التجارية بالتبعية : هي جميع الأعمال الذي يقوم بها التاجر ويفترض أنها تجارية لحين إثبات العكس وتطبق في الأعمال التعاقدية وغير التعاقدية 
4. المهلة القضائية : فترة زمنية يعطيها القاضي للمدين لسداد دينا عليه 
وفي تلك الحالة إذا عجز المدين عن التزامه في الوقت المحدد يمنحه القاضي أجلا للوفاء بدينه وفي المواد المدنية واجب على القاضي إعطاء مهلة قضائية أما التجارية فالأصل لا يعطى مهلة إلا إذا أثبت تعسره في سداد الديون 


*أسئلة قانون*
ضعي علامة صح أو خطأ أمام العبارات التالية :
1. يعد احتراف الأعمال التجارية كافيا لإكتساب صفة التاجر خطأ
2. يترتب على انقضاء الشركة دخولها مباشرة في مرحلة القسمة خطأ بعد التصفية
3. يعتبر دفتر التسويدة من الدفاتر الإلزامية خطأ
4. يجوز ان تكون حصص جميع الشركاء حصص بعمل خطأ
5. لاتخضع الحصص العينية على وجه الانتفاع لأحكام عقد الايجار صح
6. يلزم أن يهلك رأس مال الشركة كلية حتى تنقضي الشركة خطأ
7. تعتبر شركة التوصية البسيطة من شركات الأشخاص صح
8. يلزم كتابة عقد الشركة للاحتجاج به في مواجهة الشركاء خطأ الغير 
9. لايستتبع افلاس الشركة افلاش الشركاء ولايؤدي افلاس الشريك إلى افلاس الشركة صح
10. يتم توزيع الأرباح الاجمالية على الشركاء خطأ الصافية

في حالة عدم كتابة عقد الشركة : لايجوز للشركاء الاحتجاج بعدم النفاذ وانما يجوز ذلك للغير 

عرفي : 
· الحل القضائي :
هو الأمر الس يتخذه القاضي عند انقضاء اعمال الشركة وذلك بااصدار امر باانهائها وذلك بسبب قيامه بأعمال غير مشروعة 
منقول

----------

